# Video Settings in Windows Media Player!?



## wadebelakk (Feb 10, 2008)

Hey there, i am trying to fool around with the video settings in Windows Media Player 11. When i try to adjust the hue, brightness etc. with the slider bar...it automatically resets the bar back to the middle every time and i am not able to adjust anything. Any suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Welcome to Tech Guy Forum

1.
Which version of Windows have you?
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer"
Left click "properties"

2. 
Is WMP 11 the 1st version of WMP you had installed on this computer? If not, when & from what did you upgrade. 

3. 
Which video card / chip is in your computer? 
RIGHT click "computer" or "my computer"
Left click "manage".
Maximize the screen.
Left click "device manager"
Left click the "+" to the left of display adapter. 

4. 
Go to control panel. If, in the upper left, you see "switch to classic view", click on it. 
Do you have nVidia control panel or something for ATI? 

Recently, I installed an XFX 8600 GTS card. In control panel, I have nVidia's control panel, which allows me to make the adjustments you noted. 

RF123


----------



## wadebelakk (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow thanks for the quick response!

I am running Windoes Xp Home (came with laptop lol)! I have installed media player 10 on here before 11 but never really tried using the video settings adjustment until now.

My laptop has a Mobile Intel 915GM/GMS, 910GML Express Chipest Family in it.

There is a Mobile intel driver where i can make adjustments but i kinda of would like to only adjust using media player because it is only certain videos where the colour and brightnerss are off a bit.

Thanks!


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

You are most welcomed. 

It may be that the Intel driver over rides any WMP settings. 

Go into the control panel applet for the intel chip and look for an option to disable the control panel applet. 

Another option, in add / remove programs, look for an entry for the video chip's control panel. Uninstall it and the video chip driver. Download the driver form the OEM & install ONLY the driver. Note, you may not have that option; or you may be offered a custom installation, in which this option is available. 

RF123

RF123


----------

